# Farbverlauf



## matthias_012 (25. Januar 2008)

hallo....

weiß jemand von euch, wie ich einen solchen Farbverlauf erzeugen kann...
(siehe Anlage)

Danke im Voraus
Matthias


----------



## Remme (25. Januar 2008)

Hi einfach unter den Fülloptionen - Farbverlauf die gewünschten Farben auswählen und anpassen.


----------



## hierbavida (25. Januar 2008)

neue Ebene erstellen, diese mit gewünschter Farbe füllen. Ebenenmodus Multiplizieren oder anderen wählen, evtl. Deckkraft minimieren. Ebenenmaske mit Verlauf verfeinert Effekt.


----------

